# share my SSS grade CRS tank..



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

Share my Crystal red shrimp photos with everyone..:bounce:
It's so hard to get a SSS grade since I don't have a single golden/white shrimp mixed in my tanks...It takes 3 years to do select breeding. But it's worth...all pure blood CRS...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice! What kind of leaf is that? They like it alot!


----------



## Snuffelupagus (Sep 15, 2005)

wow those sure look nice. Wanna share your rejects?


----------



## blissskr (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice looking shrimp, even a few blacks in there.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice. How's about an FTS?


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

CL said:


> Very nice. How's about an FTS?


Maybe with some specs on the tank as well?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, looking good!


----------



## DrEd (May 13, 2009)

Nice! Somehow it reminds me of silkworm I used to have when I was a kid.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

If we get silk from silk worms, and tape from tape worms, what do we get from intestinal worms?


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

CL said:


> Very nice. How's about an FTS?


Sorry for my poor English....what is FTS means??????


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

kangshiang said:


> Sorry for my poor English....what is FTS means??????.


FTS stands for "Full Tank Shot"....a picture taken that shows the whole front of the aquarium...


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

xmas_one said:


> FTS stands for "Full Tank Shot"....a picture taken that shows the whole front of the aquarium...


okok ..FTS=Full tank shot.....thanks.....here you go.
These are my CBS and another CRS tank.


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

very nice shrimp yuo have..will get some from you soon


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi I have also non golden CBS and CRS of SS+ and soon Mosura's. However I need to ask, what do you feed them? My crystals won't eat a small portion of Mosura or Shirakura and I tried them with boiled spinach leach...NADA. I don't see them eating anything, but they are contantly on my plants and driftwood and Oak leaves.

I am worried they are not eating enough and will eventually starve....don't see any berried ones either?

HELP!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

try hikari shrimp pellets and algae wafers


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

they will eat the oak leaves...dont worry


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

What grade did you start off with ? Did you just seperate the higher grade young CRS from the rest and continue going on that way ?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello .Do you separating berried ones till they get shrimpleats out?


----------

